# Colonoscopy



## pigeon (Jul 7, 2007)

So, I've been seeing a new doctor who actually wants to help me sort out my IBS-D. She's quite happy to keep writing prescriptions for 100 Lopermaide each month, but as I've told her, I don't really like the idea of taking so many tablets each day just so I dare walk out of my front door. She has now offered to refer me to some specialist at the hospital. This will inevitably mean I'll need a colonoscopy. I'd be stupid to refuse, but I'm considering it. I'm too scared...has anyone had one?? Whats the procedure?


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

I had an enema the morning before my procedure. I don't react well to those at all myself; either that or you'll get some special powder which will keep you on the loo forever. If I had to choose between them I'd go with the enema because you get through the repercussions quicker (i.e. evacuating nearly everything from your bowels) but still not entirely pleasant. It's a necessary evil.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's not that big of a deal. You just have to drink this nasty stuff the day before and then you'll be on the toilet all day which sucks.One thing though, find out beforehand what kind of anesthesia you'll be getting cuz they gave me something where I was still alert but just didn't feel pain and it suuuuuucked! Make sure they knock you out!!


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

Aye, the anaesthetic is awesome. Had the best sleep ever after that.


----------



## wkp (Jan 20, 2008)

This past week I had my second colonscopy, but this time also had an endoscopy. It really wasn't bad and it was over before I even knew it. It's easy to say don't be afraid when I'm looking back, but I know it's not so easy facing one. I will tell you a colonscopy isn't so bad...drinking the prep was pretty yucky! I slept through the whole thing and awoke with a feeling of relief that it was behind me.


----------



## pigeon (Jul 7, 2007)

oh, so your asleep?? That could be bearable! So this stuff they give you, that makes you erm..empty, is this in the hospital? Or in the privacy of your own home?


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

It's in your own home, aye. Well, in England anyways. I guess you could request to do it in the hospital...


----------



## uk_mid20s_IBS (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi pigeon, i am 27, recently found out i had been suffering with IBS, and mine is the IBS-D type.i had a colonolscopy, endoscopy and ultrasound scan a few weeks ago to ensure no sinister cause to my problems (IBS). i had been to the doctor when i first got the stomach problems, he suggested i try anatacids, but this didnt work, then when i started to get physical pain, i went back and he thought it was time to send me for a full camera/scan procedure.the procedure is:1. take laxative and a strict diet up to 3 or 4 days prior to procedure2. on the day, you will be given a sedative just prior to the procedure3. wake up after the procedure feeling a little dazedTHATS IT!!! Oh and talk to doctor about findings.the whole procedure was in general better than i expected. the sedative works a treat so don't worry, if they do their job right, then in theory you should feel NOTHING at all. the only discomfort you will go through is the laxative you will need to take prior to the procedure to ensure your bowels are empty and off course the needle injection to administer the sedative. so don't worry, all the horror stories are untrue and no-one carries out colonoscopy without sedative these days. there was no side effects, i was in and out the same day.if you want to talk more you can reply back or you can msn me at kamran_adi'at'hotmail.com.all the best.


----------



## Cookie28 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm almost 26, and I had a colonoscopy about a month ago. It was part of the full gi work up I had before they finally decided I have IBS. I have to say, of all the tests, the colonoscopy wasn't THAT bad. The prep they gave me is called MoviPrep--I read up on it beforehand and it seems to be the "best" one out there right now. The taste isn't THAT bad (it's slightly lemon-lime, but I also put a ton of lemon crystal light powder in to mask the salty flavor. After I would take a gulp I would chew a piece of ice breakers sour gum--and that was definitely a life saver!), and my personal "cleansing" wasn't so horrible. I didn't leave the house, but I wasn't going every 10 minutes. The prep is the worst part of the whole thing, though. Once you go in for your procedure, they will knock you out (make SURE to get knocked out!), and 20 minutes later you wake up and cannot tell that anyone has touched you anywhere! Depending on how fast you come off the anesthesia, you're allowed to go home when you're feeling ok--I was outta there after 20 minutes!Drinking barium for a small bowel followthrough (x-ray) or CT scan is WAY worse! I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## pigeon (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the information, making me feel slightly better! Just awaiting my appointment now, which will probably be in six months time or something ridiculous! I'm glad you get to do the horrible bit in the comfort of your own home, I can't imagine anything worse than having to do it in hospital! I thought I'd have to stay awake aswell, reassuring that your not! phew!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi,My name is Sadie Jo and I sadly have to say I have had a colonoscopy. I am almost 16 right now but had my colonoscopy at the age of 11. Make sure you take a couple of days off because your doctor will give you a drink that will drain you out. People make it sound extra bad (it is bad )but hey I was 11 when I got one and no they aren't fun. It's miserable but if your already miserable then you need to get it done. I'm not going to say its worth it in the end becasue sometimes they don't find anything. When I had mine done they found out that I was lactose and tolerant. I wish you louck!-Sadie Jo


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

They do sometimes do colonoscpy/endoscopy as an inpatient in hospital if you have other medical conditions. If they haven't said anything- then you'll most likely have it as an outpatient!YOu aren't asleep- you are sedated and probably won't remember much.Don't worry!


----------

